# طلب معلومات حول برنامج Ansys



## شيراد الجزائر (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء من السادة الأعضاء إفادتي بما لديهم من معلومات حول ال Ansys
وبارك الله في اللجميع


----------



## fullbank (1 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم ارجوا ان يفيدك هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71027.html


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (1 مايو 2008)

شكر عظيم لحضرتك أخي


----------



## م المصري (1 مايو 2008)

يا اهلا بمهندسنا الفاضل 

هذا البرنامج عملت عليه من مده طويله ربما ثمان او تسع سنوات في مشروع تخرجي و هو برنامج لحساب الاحمال (strain + stresses ) علي المعادن و تأثيرها علي structure 

و يمكنك اخي مشاهدة بعض الصور التي ينتجها هذا البرنامج في هذا الموضوع 





تصميم تنك هواء مضغوط في المركبات الطائرة بـ composite material

لك تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (2 مايو 2008)

اخي شيراد

اهدي لك هذا الموضوع 

دروس لتعليم برنامج ansys من جامعة ميلان


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله في الجميع . . .


----------



## رعد الخالدي (8 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الجهود المميزة


----------

